# Vumetro a Leds con PIC 16FXXX



## turbojet (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola, estoy buscando alg´´un esquemilla con programa para hacer un Vumetro a leds con pic que tenga varias formas, algo parecido a esto 




He encontrado algo buscando, pero solo con lm 3914 y yo lo busco con pic.

Alguien tiene algo?

Saludos!


----------



## pepechip (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola
puedes implementar un voltimetro a led y modificar el programa para que el refresco de la medida de la tension de entrada sea muy rapida, ofreciendo el efecto de vumetro.


----------



## bydiego (Jun 7, 2012)

Aca está el  Vumetro Pic16f88
-Schematic
-PCB
-HEX
-ASM
-+ Simulacion


----------



## nuk (Mar 15, 2013)

yo por mi parte e realizado con la ayuda de ese code uno con el PIC16F877A y que inicialmente su creador lo puso por aqui con el PIC16F88

http://s-o.webnode.cz/vu-metr/

aqui mi version con el PIC16F877A  






PSD1: disculpen la resolucion ya que si lo subo mi camara solo grabara a 20fps y asi no se podria
apreciar el modo punto.

PSD2: con respecto a la simulacion, es eso solo simulacion en mis pruebas los leds del PORTC se que daban apagadas y al armar el VU no ocurrio .
saludos


----------



## nuk (Mar 25, 2013)

con lo que respecta a la simulación no se como lo habrán hecho
así que por las dudas subo mi simulación donde pueden ver como funciona 
el VU con PIC16F88 (_también dejo el proyect del MPLAB en asm_)

PSD: el vídeo anterior, el PIC16F877A solo muestra 16 Leds y actualmente lo acabo de
terminar ya subo el vídeo con la escala completa de 20 Leds. 
saludos


----------



## Atiman (Abr 24, 2013)

Con que programa abro los proyectos con extenciones, BRD, DNS, HEX, ASM, SCH, DBK, PWI? (Es el que subio "bydiego" que se llama Vumetro PIC16F88) Gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 24, 2013)

Atiman dijo:


> Con que programa abro los proyectos con extenciones, BRD, DNS, HEX, ASM, SCH, DBK, PWI? (Es el que subio "bydiego" que se llama Vumetro PIC16F88) Gracias!


*.BRD (Archivo esquemático) Se abre con el programa Eagle.
*.DSN (Archivo de diseño de simulación) Se abre con el programa ISIS de Proteus.
*.HEX (Archivo hexadecimal) Se abre con el programa que uses para grabar el microcontrolador..
*.ASM (Archivo de código ensamblador) Se abre con el programa MPLAB IDE.
*.SCH (Archivo esquemático) Existen varios programas que tienen esa extensión asignada.
*.DBK (Archivo Back Up de ISIS) Al cambiar la extensión a *.DSN se recupera el diseño anterior.
*.PWI (Archivo de configuración) Le sirve a ISIS de Proteus para determinar parámetros de usuario.

Suerte.


----------



## nuk (Abr 28, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> ya subo el vídeo con la escala completa de 20 Leds.
> saludos



aqui esta:






cabe resaltar que el logaritmo que propone el autor se puede tomar valores
aleatorios, con en fin de dejar la forma LIN y LOG tal como lo muestra el autor
ahora si quieren mayor retención de pico pueden realizarlo por software 
que por defecto esta en 20ms.

PSD: _no escrivo mas por que puede que se cree otro temas mas...._
saludos


----------



## proteus7 (May 2, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> aqui esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nuk (Jul 18, 2013)

proteus7 dijo:


> que onda nuk y el codigo lo vas a compartir o no es free



con respecto al codigo lo puedes encontrar aqui http://s-o.webnode.cz/vu-metr/ y es totalmente free 
ya en ti queda adaptarlo al PIC que quieras  ya que el codec es muy amigable
también puedes encontrarlo aquí en el mensaje #11 junto al proyect del MPLAB y el ISIS



nuk dijo:


> cabe resaltar que el logaritmo que propone el autor se puede tomar valores
> aleatorios, con en fin de dejar la forma LIN y LOG tal como lo muestra el autor



una pequeña ilustración... algo asi:

*Logaritmo original para 16 led's*



*Logaritmo modificado para 20 led's [datos arbitrarios]*




saludos !


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 18, 2013)

gracias nuk voy checando el codigo
saludos


----------



## gonzaguerini (Jul 28, 2013)

es posible realizarlo con programacion en C.. alguienn sabe como?


----------



## nuk (Ago 6, 2013)

gonzaguerini dijo:


> es posible realizarlo con programacion en C.. alguienn sabe como?



si es posible incluso el autor programo el VU de 40 leds en C publicado en su web _(actualmente lo a retirado y solo a dejado el archivo HEX)_ 

lo que les puedo recomendar es que busquen en el compilador de C alguna herramienta para introducir un codigo
ASM creo que lo e visto en uC no se si lo tendra algun otro compilador pero imagino que si 

saludos


----------



## danypy (Sep 30, 2013)

tengo un problema con el con mi vumetro, la simulacion que subiste funciona de maravilla, pero al montarlo en mi protoboard pasa lo siguiente.
no trabaja si la vdd conecto a 5v.
(funciona desconectandolo)
y no es tan preciso como tu lo subiste, aunque el codigo que esta en la pagina, no funciona
y rescate el codigo que subiste.
y desearia que me ayudaras porfavor.


----------



## nuk (Sep 30, 2013)

danypy dijo:


> tengo un problema con el con mi vumetro, la simulación que subiste funciona de maravilla, pero al montarlo en mi protoboard pasa lo siguiente.
> no trabaja si la vdd conecto a 5v.
> (funciona desconectan-dolo)
> y no es tan preciso como tu lo subiste, aunque el código que esta en la pagina, no funciona
> ...



no se como lo habrás armado.
lo que te puedo recomendar es revisar la conexiones y que te guíes del esquema del autor
http://files.s-o.webnode.cz/200000351-91c6492c04/VUMsch01.jpg
revisar las conexiones de voltaje en to protoboard 

también que bajes el asm del programa que esta en la pagina e intentes compilarlo y simularlo
para mayor seguridad, estamos hablando del PIC16F88 verdad..?? 

en esa pagina también sugiere otro asm y HEX con el  PIC16F1827

saludos y suerte


----------



## danypy (Oct 2, 2013)

la verdad igual siguio sin funcionar, el asm compila pero no funciona
probe el tuyo, los led del 1 al 7 se quedaron prendidos, cuando no le pones audio quedan encendidos, solo funcionaba con vss con la vdd desconectada, conectas vdd y no funciona, esos fueron los resultados que obtuve con lo que subiste al foro


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 4, 2013)

danypy dijo:


> la verdad igual siguio sin funcionar, el asm compila pero no funciona
> probe el tuyo, los led del 1 al 7 se quedaron prendidos, cuando no le pones audio quedan encendidos, solo funcionaba con vss con la vdd desconectada, conectas vdd y no funciona, esos fueron los resultados que obtuve con lo que subiste al foro



¿Lo has probado con proteus u otro simulador?


----------



## danypy (Oct 5, 2013)

si... es el mismo que subio nuk... probe y simula, ahora pruebo en protoboard y no funciona


----------



## gregorysd (Nov 12, 2013)

adonde se conectannn que significa la
R y L no se adonde va ayudenme es urgenteeeeeee


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola gregorysd

En R y L entra la señal que se pretende medir.
R = Right, Canal derecho
L = Left, Canal izquierdo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 12, 2013)

gregorysd dijo:
			
		

> pero no entiendo que es lo que mide la musica el pic?
> r y L se enchufa al audio y.y no entiendo me lo podrian decir mas detalladamente
> gracias



R y L son canales de audio. El PIC lo que hace es reflejar la amplitud del audio en dos tiras de LEDs, siendo una tira para cada canal. Como es una señal análoga, se utiliza por ejemplo el conversor ADC del PIC para saber el nivel de la señal.
No he leido todo el post pero debes de tener cuidado con los voltajes y supongo que la señal de audio debe de ser como máximo de un preamplificador. Los voltajes (amplitud) deben de estar por debajo del humbral que soporta el PIC (5V), para medir esto necesitas de un osciloscópio o solo prueba con voltaje directo.


----------



## Jesuuss (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola amigos, yo tengo un programa en el PIC16F877A que hace las funciones de un Vumetro, aqui esta, y si tienen alguna duda, comenten; esta el archivo en .asm, .hex y ademas el circuito en proteus, saludos


----------



## nodes (Ene 22, 2015)

bydiego dijo:


> Aca está el  Vumetro Pic16f88
> -Schematic
> -PCB
> -HEX
> ...



hola sabes que simulo y no me funciona tu ya lo hiciste lo pasaste a la placa?? espero puedan ayudarme saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

nodes dijo:


> hola sabes que simulo y no me funciona tu ya lo hiciste lo pasaste a la placa?? espero puedan ayudarme saludos



Te está marcando un error de un archivo de Windows (winmm.dll)


----------



## IEmoy (Mar 3, 2015)

*H*ola estoy haciendo este vumetro*,* no se si me lo puedan pasar  con el 16f877 pero por cada salida quiero poner una tira de leds se q*UE* se ocupa solo un transistor para la etapa de potencia no se si me puedan ayudar


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 4, 2015)

Si te refieres al programa del _post #22_, lo puedes grabar y usar sin problemas en un PIC16F877.
La programación para ese PIC es la misma, solo cambia el tamaño de las memorias RAM y EEPROM, que en el 16F877 son mayores.
Aparte, son pin por pin compatibles.


----------



## brisco (Ago 23, 2015)

Me gustaría poder ayudar con el HEX, sino que también tienen el mismo aspecto ... espero ayudar con el esquema eléctrico y tal vez juntos podemos escribir la hex.


----------



## faluncho (Ago 25, 2015)

*Nuk;*
Buenos días;
El vúmetro que publicaste de 20 led es estupendo, tanto es así que me gustaría montarlo, pero sólo dispongo del código HEX para 16 leds posteado por *nodes* o el de 40 leds por el autor checo. ¿Tendrías la amabilidad de pasarme el HEX y si dispones de la PCB para los 20 leds?
Agradecido.


----------



## CARPER1963 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola nuk, enhorabuena por tu proyecto, te quería pedir un favor, me podrías pasar el esquema para el vumetro de escala de 20 leds, gracias.


----------



## luquio (Dic 3, 2015)

nuk dijo:


> yo por mi parte e realizado con la ayuda de ese code uno con el PIC16F877A y que inicialmente su creador lo puso por...



Hola NUK! como estas?! revivo este post con una consulta, yo también ando con ganas de armar un vumetro como el tuyo, ya tengo mi grabadora de pics y mi PIC16F877A  que lo compre pensando en tu diseño! Serias tan amable de mostrarnos tu placa desde abajo? o sea para poder copiar el circuito, o si tenes la imagen que usaste para la impresión genial! Me ayudarías muchísimo con eso! Entre a la pagina q recomendaste pero usan otro pic y menos leds. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## crazysound (Jun 5, 2017)

nuk dijo:


> con lo que respecta a la simulación no se como lo habrán hecho
> así que por las dudas subo mi simulación donde pueden ver como funciona
> el VU con PIC16F88 (_también dejo el proyect del MPLAB en asm_)
> 
> ...



Hola nuk, por qué no me funciona la simulación?   

Saludos...


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Sep 2, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te está marcando un error de un archivo de Windows (winmm.dll)


estimado amigo puedes explicar un poco de el por que pasa eso en proteus


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2020)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> estimado amigo puedes explicar un poco de el por que pasa eso en proteus


*No*, solo estoy leyendo el informe que dio Proteus


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 3, 2020)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> estimado amigo ¿puedes explicar un poco de el por qué pasa eso en proteus?


Eso pasa cuando se usan copias pirata de Proteus.


----------



## ojotec (Jun 17, 2022)

buenas .estoy queriendo armar este vumetro con componentes que reciclo.  y queria saber si puedo utilizar pic 16f84. ya que es lo unico que encontre entre mis coleccion de integrados pic.
gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 17, 2022)

No, necesitas un PIC que tenga ADC ya que desde la medición de la señal de audio procesada con este ultimo es que se desarrolla este indicador.


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 17, 2022)

ojotec dijo:


> estoy queriendo armar este vumetro con componentes que reciclo.  y queria saber si puedo utilizar pic 16f84.



¿ Se puede ? Si, pero no usando los programas y esquemas que se muestran. Deberás crear todo desde cero incluido un DAC externo que puede ser uno diseñado para eso o armado, por ejemplo, usando un comparador.

Lo mejor es conseguir un PIC con ADC interno e intentar adaptar el programa.


----------

